# New Exo Terra Stockists



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Does any one know where you can buy the new exo terra's? Their code is something like PT-2614 and PT-2613. Also, how much they selling for?

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## Tris (Dec 25, 2007)

Aparently they are not released for sale just yet.
They are expected to be sometime around September when Hagen have their new products show....Roll on September!


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Thank you for replying!

Probably be launched at that time to coincide with the Hamm show?


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

What's different with the new ones?


----------



## Tris (Dec 25, 2007)

burrow said:


> What's different with the new ones?


Bigger!! 90x45x60
Hagen have now said that they will be available in the spring :notworthy:


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Tris said:


> Bigger!! 90x45x60
> Hagen have now said that they will be available in the spring :notworthy:


Oooooo... 

Thanks Tris. PS, how did you find out? :lol: :flrt:


----------



## Tris (Dec 25, 2007)

LOL easy...I emailed them and asked them. : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

One of my wholesalers said they will definitely have them by the summer and that there would be an exhibition at Hamm in March displaying them.


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

I know what VIV I will be going for when stiggy gets a bit bigger


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

any updates on when these will be available


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

any links to have a look ??


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they'll be on the exo terra site mate. They're just the same as the rest but 3ft


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

beege_3 said:


> Does any one know where you can buy the new exo terra's? Their code is something like PT-2614 and PT-2613. Also, how much they selling for?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bryan


havent you tred the exo terra website

Exo Terra - Make Your Reptiles Feel At Home


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Man they are going to be heavy. I have the biggest one currently available on sale and THAT weighs a ton...


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

crazyg said:


> havent you tred the exo terra website
> 
> Exo Terra - Make Your Reptiles Feel At Home



thats just a catalouge , they dont sell to the public


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

this site do 1 like exoterras but with sliding doors,they don't have the bigger ones on the ebay site but you can email them I know they do them.eBay UK Shop - AquaPet Discount Aquatics aqua pet fish tanks tropical tank: Tanks Stands fish aquarium


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Hagen usually release the new products late september after the GLEE trade exhibition.


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

Aquariums | Fish Tanks | Aquatic Supplies


----------



## jinxace1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Now in stock at world of water blackpool


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

We currently have both of the new sizes at the Japanese Koi Company in Bedfordshire. We also have the new Exo Terra Desert/Rainforest starter kit and are expecting more new lines including their feeding tongs/breeder boxes at the end of this week or next week.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

We have them at Southern Aquatics in Poole, Dorset, plus some of the other new bits and bobs aswell.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

how much u selling the 

3ft x 18" x 18"


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

norwich-reptiles can get them


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah they were realeased a few weeks ago along with the amazin breeder boxes and combo thermometer. and as alex said a few other bits etc. 

does jaime from reptiles plus still work at southern aquatics???


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah they were realeased a few weeks ago along with the amazin breeder boxes and combo thermometer. and as alex said a few other bits etc.
> 
> does jaime from reptiles plus still work at southern aquatics???


does anyone have links to the breeder boxes...


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Photo to show the new sizes. (Taken from there website)


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

here you go sparkle

Exo Terra : Products : Breeding Box

anyone know how much these retail at

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/habitat_kit_rainforest.php


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

spikemu said:


> how much u selling the
> 
> 3ft x 18" x 18"


I believe it's either £115 or £109, will double check for you on tuesday.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah they were realeased a few weeks ago along with the amazin breeder boxes and combo thermometer. and as alex said a few other bits etc.
> 
> does jaime from reptiles plus still work at southern aquatics???


Hi E&T, Yes Jamie's still at Southern Aquatics but now runs the reptiles at the Cadnam branch. He's only just came back to work though, he had an accident and was off for nearly 2 months.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

breeder boxes are around the same price as the faunariums so around £10.00


----------

